# Fantasy Giro d' Italia



## mondobongo (1 May 2009)

Something for the weekend?

Yep think about your Team, George is planning on opening entries from the 4th of May at Velogames same place we played last year.

Don't forget that Soler was our top climber last year and you want him on your team.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 May 2009)

Yes, Soler has been training hard, and is in top form. People would be well advised to spend their points on the promising Colombian.


----------



## Noodley (1 May 2009)

Soler was a star wasn't he? I hope George limits how many people can pick him this year, and that all other CCers manage to get him in their teams....


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2009)

Ah yes, this reminds me to find my supply of Beginners' Luck.


----------



## mondobongo (1 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Ah yes, this reminds me to find my supply of Beginners' Luck.



You is not a beginner anymore


----------



## rich p (1 May 2009)

O no Soler mio,
He's not for me,
He falls off his bike
Too frequently


----------



## John the Monkey (1 May 2009)

That was *last* year Rich.

2009 is THE YEAR OF SOLER. 

100% OF FACT.


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2009)

mondobongo said:


> You is not a beginner anymore



Last year I just chose my favourite cyclists, added up the points and it totalled exactly 100. 

Does that mean that this year, I have to use some skill and tactics and knowledge of racing form in order to end up higher than second?


----------



## John the Monkey (1 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Does that mean that this year, I have to use some skill and tactics and knowledge of racing form in order to end up higher than second?


I did that for Le Tour.

One team picked of cyclists I liked, and one picked according to form etc etc.

Guess which team did better?


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2009)

IIRC one was JtM The Head, and one JtM The Heart and the latter won.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> IIRC one was JtM The Head, and one JtM The Heart and the latter won.



Yep.

Mind you, people who choose with either are going for exciting climbing talent SOLER in this year's Giro, mark my words.


----------



## stumpy (5 May 2009)

when does it start cause I don't seem to be able to register a team yet????


----------



## mondobongo (5 May 2009)

The race actually starts on Saturday the 9th. Velogames are waiting for the last few teams to be announced and are expecting to start registrations today.


----------



## RabbitFood (5 May 2009)

so when I do this will there be a fantersy league for all Cycle Chat pps?


----------



## rich p (5 May 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> so when I do this will there be a fantersy league for all Cycle Chat pps?



Yup!


----------



## Dayvo (5 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> *Soler was a star wasn't he*? I hope George limits how many people can pick him this year, and that all other CCers manage to get him in their teams....



Yeah, right. There's no way you're going to pick him after his later debacles. And nor am I!


----------



## Dayvo (5 May 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Mind you, people who choose with either are going for exciting climbing talent SOLER in this year's Giro, mark my words.



I'll be either marking your words or eating mine!

Soler isn't going to perform! hopefully the humble pie will be staying at the bottom of the freezer for the next three weeks!


----------



## John the Monkey (5 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Soler isn't going to perform!


are you kidding? The lads been training like mad, and is FLYING up the climbs, my sources tell me.

His stabilisers have come off the bike and everything.


----------



## Noodley (5 May 2009)

Now open for trading. I shall leave it to someone more deserving to set up the league. 

I've just registered my brave lads 

All together now: "Soler! Soler! Soler!"


----------



## John the Monkey (6 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Now open for trading. I shall leave it to someone more deserving to set up the league.


I'll do that if no one objects - I'll post the league details in't thread later.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> I'll do that if no one objects - I'll post the league details in't thread later.



I just set it up JtM

Code is 06081156 under the name CycleChat

Sorry, I should have said so first!


----------



## John the Monkey (6 May 2009)

rich p said:


> I just set it up JtM
> 
> Code is 06081156 under the name CycleChat
> 
> Sorry, I should have said so first!



Not a problem Rich - now to get to picking my team. Shame you can't have the man they call "The Colombian Mountain King" (M. Soler) in the team more than once really


----------



## RabbitFood (6 May 2009)

Right im in and as I have hardly any road race knowoldge if I beat any off you then you shoudl be ashamed lol

Rabbit


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2009)

rich p said:


> I just set it up JtM
> 
> Code is 06081156 under the name CycleChat
> 
> Sorry, I should have said so first!



Thank you Rich P.


----------



## Landslide (6 May 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> Right im in and *as I have hardly any road race knowoldge* if I beat any off you then you shoudl be ashamed lol
> 
> Rabbit



That's never stopped us before!


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2009)

My favourite Team Leader appears to be not riding, Mr Alejandro Valverde Belmonte.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> My favourite Team Leader appears to be not riding, Mr Alejandro Valverde Belmonte.



He's up before the beak this week so he might not be riding for a couple of years!

_Alejandro Valverde will confront the International Cycling Union (UCI) as well as the Italian Olympic Committee (CONI) at Italy's anti-doping tribunal in connection to the 2006's Operación Puerto blood doping investigation. The Olympic Committee announced yesterday that Doctor Mario Zorzoli from the cycling union will attend the hearing on May 11 in Rome (10:15).

The Italian Olympic Committee requested a suspension of two years on April 1. Head anti-doping prosecutor Ettore Torri reportedly used DNA evidence to connect the 28-year-old Caisse d'Epargne rider to the Spanish Operación Puerto investigation. He linked DNA samples taken during last year's Tour de France – from the rest day in Italy on July 21 – to blood seized in the 2006 Puerto investigation._


----------



## stumpy (6 May 2009)

I'm signing up now


----------



## John the Monkey (6 May 2009)

SOLER only 10 credits folks... that's 5 per day of racing ;-)


----------



## rich p (6 May 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> SOLER only 10 credits folks... that's 5 per day of racing ;-)



Wow, what a bargain for a man of such talent!


----------



## Landslide (6 May 2009)

I'm in!

And on the grounds that no other eejit's gonna pick him, I've included Soler!!!


----------



## mondobongo (6 May 2009)

Decisions decisions picked my Team went to work and ended up picking it apart and changing it for a more Italian feel. Yes I know I have 2 teams in the league at the mo have requested that my original team is removed.


----------



## biking_fox (7 May 2009)

I didn't do too badly last year so I've tried my throwing darts and picking names I've heard of appraoch again.

Unfortunetly Miller didn't quite make the cut, but I got both Cav and Wiggins in.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2009)

biking_fox said:


> I didn't do too badly last year so I've tried my *throwing darts *and picking names I've heard of appraoch again.
> 
> Unfortunetly Miller didn't quite make the cut, but I got both Cav and Wiggins in.




Watch out for punctures!


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2009)

Where and how do I join the CC league?

I've forgotten since last year!


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2009)

OK, I've done it! 

Just rubbed my two remaining brain cells together!


----------



## mondobongo (7 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Just rubbed my two remaining brain cells together!




Wondered what that loud clanking noise was


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

Okay, at risk of being shouted down but can we keep to one person=one team 

Make a decision and go with it.


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Okay, at risk of being shouted down but can we keep to one person=one team
> 
> Make a decision and go with it.



Fine by me!


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Fine by me!



And me!


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

Me as well, splendid idea


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2009)

Yeah, with only one team, I can only come last once!


----------



## rich p (7 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> And me!





Good luck Dayvo, I know your self esteem took a bit of a bashing last year


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Good luck Dayvo, I know your self esteem took a bit of a bashing last year



I've got no Soler in my team to hold the boys back this year!


----------



## mondobongo (7 May 2009)

Yes me as well. I have already requested that 'mondo bustana' is removed.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Me as well, splendid idea



Noodley, I'm intrigued as to how you decided on your team name - if the answer is too complicated then don't worry


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Noodley, I'm intrigued as to how you decided on your team name - if the answer is too complicated then don't worry


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Noodley, I'm intrigued as to how you decided on your team name - if the answer is too complicated then don't worry



I lot of thought went into that. I employed a highly skilled team of 'product concept' professionals who undertook a series of scoping exercises, a bit of blue sky thinking, and a series of consumer feedback events across the country.

I like the end product.


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> I like the end product.



I hope the 'quality' and originality of the name doesn't overshadow the performance and expectation of the team!


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2009)

I have completed my careful consideration of my Team. Valverde was difficult to replace.


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> I have completed my careful consideration of my Team. Valverde was difficult to replace.



There's plenty of other dopers.


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

Can someone remind me. Are team selections kept hidden until the race starts then become available to view, or are they always hidden from view? I think it's the former.


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> There's plenty of other dopers.



Yes, I know  I could not remember if it was Cunego or Di Luca who might possibly alledgedly also could have.


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Can someone remind me. Are team selections kept hidden until the race starts then become available to view, or are they always hidden from view? I think it's the former.



I think it is the former. I remember trying to compare my team last year to the one above mine, at certain times.


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I know  I could not remember if it was Cunego or Di Luca who might possibly alledgedly also could have.



If it's replacement doper you are looking for then look no further than Mr Di Luca. Nothing 'alleged' about him.


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> If it's replacement doper you are looking for then look no further than Mr Di Luca. Nothing 'alleged' about him.



Yes, um I thought so.


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Yes, um I thought so.



I'd stay clear of Eastern Euro teams, oh and the Spanish..and Italians. Some of the French have dodgy pasts as well.

You should be okay with our fine boys...in fact there are enough of them riding this year to form a fantasy tour team  Now, that would be interesting.

What was I saying about 1 team per person?

Seriously would anyone mind if I picked a "Brit Team" just to see how they get on? Unless someone else has done it already...

(edit: no that wouldn't work, would it, due to the different categories. As you were)


----------



## rich p (7 May 2009)

My missus won the fantasy football one year with a purely British team so go for it I say. It can be our CC team if you like!


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

rich p said:


> My missus won the fantasy football one year with a purely British team so go for it I say. It can be our CC team if you like!



I have checked and there are no All Rounders or Climbers.

The nearest is Old Empire(ish):
Leipheimer (US)
Rogers (Aus)
Danielson (US)
Augustyn (SA)
with the highest value Brits (although some Empireishness here as well):
Cavendish
Millar
Wiggins
Hunt
Wegelius

Which misses out Froome, Stannard, Swift, and Lloyd (who is not shown in the rider list as far as I can see)


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2009)

Why am I the only female brave enough to try this?

There must be another female type person interested in Racing?


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

...and no sign of Keith (yet)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2009)

A royal has joined the CC league....and it's not Keith!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (8 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Why am I the only female brave enough to try this?
> 
> There must be another female type person interested in Racing?



Try pm,ing Cathryn am sure she got into Racing last year.


----------



## rich p (8 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> A royal has joined the CC league....and it's not Keith!!!!!!!



Is Levi the king?

Noodley, you'll have to remind me, when was Israel in the Empire?


----------



## 4F (8 May 2009)

I'm in


----------



## theloafer (8 May 2009)

opps in twice...how do you remove a team please


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2009)

theloafer said:


> opps in twice...how do you remove a team please


From what George says, only the last team you input gets entered.


----------



## theloafer (8 May 2009)

ok cheers jtm


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2009)

Giro Form Guides:

Cycling News

Cycling Weekly

Pez Cycling News


----------



## Steve B (8 May 2009)

Meh, I'm in then spot the form guides too late. Ah well, team name says it all really....


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2009)

You should receive a confirmation e-mail. This includes details on how to amend your team. It may then look like you have two teams, but at the cut-off point on Saturday, the last team that you entered is the one that is listed.

How do I know this? Guess who  made a complete muddle up of her team last year?


----------



## got-to-get-fit (8 May 2009)

Just entered my team......your all going to tremble in my wake.


----------



## Aperitif (8 May 2009)

got-to-get-fit said:


> Just entered my team......your all going to tremble in *Team Garmin Chipshoppeas'* wake.



Fixed for now...


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2009)

Arg. Revised my team once, and now not sure AGAIN.

Twitter buzz is that Cavendish is in for two weeks only, depending on how things go. Will he grab enough stages to make it worth keeping him in..?


----------



## mondobongo (8 May 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Arg. Revised my team once, and now not sure AGAIN.
> 
> Twitter buzz is that Cavendish is in for two weeks only, depending on how things go. Will he grab enough stages to make it worth keeping him in..?


Yep thats what I was thinking when I rejigged but decided could not go without him. That fingers crossed he will take a couple of stages to justify his inclusion.


----------



## mondobongo (8 May 2009)

theloafer said:


> opps in twice...how do you remove a team please


As soon as you submit your team sheet with different riders it updates the changes to your team in your account.. 

Teams will be locked at 15.00 CET Saturday.

The possible problem is if you enter it in the mini league twice, I had to email George to delete my other team.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2009)

Right. That's the final setup, and I am not looking at form guides, predictions or anything else from now on.


----------



## mondobongo (8 May 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Right. That's the final setup, and I am not looking at form guides, predictions or anything else from now on.



Are you sure??

Have you signed Soler??


----------



## Dayvo (8 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Okay, at risk of being shouted down but can we keep to one person=one team
> 
> Make a decision and go with it.



Doesn't seem like folk wanted to play ball with you!


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2009)

mondobongo said:


> Try pm,ing Cathryn am sure she got into Racing last year.



I'm in...I'm ridiculously excited, i've never done a fantasy ANYTHING before (sportingwise) and choosing my team was AGONY.

What's our mini league code?

I've got all the sexy boys in my team.


----------



## Aperitif (8 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Okay, at risk of being shouted down but can we keep to one person=one team
> 
> Make a decision and go with it.



Noodley is right - again.


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2009)

Found it, and I'm in. I seem to be the only saddo to register with my proper name, feel like a right square!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Why am I the only female brave enough to try this?
> 
> There must be another female type person interested in Racing?



mrs alecetc is having a go…


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2009)

IIRC those of us who have changed our minds/found that Mosquera is a non-starter etc and entered a second amended team, will see the first team disqualified at the cut off point. B)


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2009)

The husband's had a go too. There's now a mini-league within a mini-league!


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> I've got all the sexy boys in my team.


Noodley and I ain't riding the Giro though, Miss Cathryn...

Noodley - surplus teams are removed once the race starts - they're an artifact of the way edits to team selection are done.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2009)

OK, I joined. Bit of a 'stick a pin in' team choice.


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> I'm in...I'm ridiculously excited, *i've never done a fantasy ANYTHING *



Well, this is a good start!



Cathryn said:


> *I've got all the sexy boys in my team.*


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> I seem to be the only saddo to register with my proper name, feel like a right square!



No, I did, too.


----------



## Haitch (9 May 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Cathryn (9 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> No, I did, too.



I realised this later on and felt much better!!


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (9 May 2009)

I'm in! glad i found this as I didn't have a league and competitive spririt between Elvis and I was turning naaasty.



Cathryn said:


> I'm in...I'm ridiculously excited, i've never done a fantasy ANYTHING before (sportingwise) and choosing my team was AGONY.
> 
> What's our mini league code?
> 
> I've got all the sexy boys in my team.




I share some of your selection techniques! extra special reason to watch (i'm such a disgrace to women)


----------



## Noodley (9 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> I realised this later on and felt much better!!



So did I. My real name is Noodley.

Or Noodley, Third Earl of Witch-hunters to give me my full title.


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2009)

I see that Alan is in the lead already. 

For those that might be vaguely interested - Sportlichkeit translates to Sportsmanship.


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> I see that Alan is in the lead already.




...and I'm 5th  Which is probably as high as I'll get.

When do the points get added?


----------



## Noodley (9 May 2009)

Great to see so many teams entered in the CC league


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2009)

Crackle, the points get added to each team at about 23.00 CET, which is 10 pm here. That's what is says on the rules, but in practice, it is a little bit more flexible  than that.


----------



## Noodley (9 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Crackle, the points get added to each team at about 23.00 CET, which is 10 pm here. That's what is says on the rules, but in practice, it is a little bit more flexible  than that.



Aye, it takes a while. Sometimes a few days....but it's a big job.


----------



## Haitch (10 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> I see that Alan is in the lead already.
> 
> 
> > That's the highest I'm going to get in the next three weeks. I'm going to print out the standings and frame them. Perhaps I should print out last year's as well.
> ...


----------



## Noodley (10 May 2009)

Well, we are very amused. The British Empire team are in the lead!!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 May 2009)

apart from my other half, did anyone _not_ pick cav?


----------



## Haitch (10 May 2009)

Yeah, all us peeps down at the bottom


----------



## simongrant (10 May 2009)

No cav here either,just checked and points are on now,got 46 so far.

Simon


----------



## simongrant (10 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Yeah, all us peeps down at the bottom



Is there a table that shows your position anywhere?

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> apart from my other half, did anyone _not_ pick cav?





Alan H said:


> Yeah, all us peeps down at the bottom



And me, at the very bottom. 

The only way is up, I hope.


----------



## Haitch (10 May 2009)

Yes, the overall team standings after the firt stage can be found on the Team Scores page here:

http://www.velogames.com/gdi09teamscore.php?stage=1

But, and it's a big but, add your team to the CycleChat mini-league by using the code 06081156 and you'll find the following standings:

http://www.velogames.com/gdi09leaguescores.php?league=6081156


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2009)

simongrant said:


> Is there a table that shows your position anywhere?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Simon




Are you in the Cycle Chat mini-league? In which case at the bottom of your teams score, where it lists the mini-leagues you are in, you click on the name of the league and it takes you to a page showing all the scores of the teams in that league. 

Not sure about the overall score of all entrants, I do not need to look at that at the moment.


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2009)

We're off to a bad start Spikes but the Garmin boys have got an inflated score, they won't figure later and there's none in my team


----------



## simongrant (10 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Yes, the overall team standings after the firt stage can be found on the Team Scores page here:
> 
> http://www.velogames.com/gdi09teamscore.php?stage=1
> 
> ...



Many thanks alan,i have added to the mini-league

Simon


----------



## Haitch (10 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> the Garmin boys have got an inflated score, they won't figure later




And I'm betting on Astana not making it to the finishing line either.


----------



## Haitch (10 May 2009)

simongrant said:


> Many thanks alan,i have added to the mini-league
> 
> Simon




Which moves me down yet another place.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2009)

I should have taken your advice and *read* the form books, instead of tearing out names, and see which ones the cat sits on. 

At least I am not yet bottom of the entire league.  Choosing the German word for Sportsmanship for my Team Name means that I have to see the irony of that choice.


----------



## simongrant (10 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Which moves me down yet another place.



Oooppss,sorry mate lol


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2009)

The guy at the very bottom of the complete table must be feeling hard done by. Cavendish in his team and Nul points  I spy a glitch.


----------



## Aperitif (10 May 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> apart from my other half, did anyone _not_ pick cav?



Me. He'll bail out soon enough. I want hardcore team members for the Chipshoppeas...


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Me. He'll bail out soon enough. I want hardcore team members for the Chipshoppeas...



So your team has lost its Garmin already?


----------



## Cathryn (10 May 2009)

THIRD POSITION!!! Very excited about this. My strategy of picking the sexy boys was roundly condemned over lunch with some friends, so life has perked up enormously!!


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (10 May 2009)

whoo i'm fifth and i know nowt!


----------



## Cathryn (10 May 2009)

Hmmm...it concerns me now that two girls who know very little and one husband who knows even less are in third, fifth and ninth place.


----------



## Landslide (10 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> THIRD POSITION!!! Very excited about this. *My strategy of picking the sexy boys *was roundly condemned over lunch with some friends, so life has perked up enormously!!



Leipheimer???


----------



## Cathryn (10 May 2009)

He's quite sweet on the California advert...


----------



## Noodley (11 May 2009)

Scores just updated (stage 2).

John The Monkey shoots off the front.....


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2009)

My team stop and fix their own punctures.


----------



## John the Monkey (11 May 2009)

My team's quite Columbia heavy, so i suspect I'm getting a boost from their relatively high position in the GC following the TTT.

Of the folk I've picked out of the non-gregario riders, only Vande Velde, Boasson-Hagen and Cav (my wildcard  ) have scored so far, with all my points coming from people who are nominally domestiques, according to the game.


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2009)

The bloke in the overall lead has got Pistachio and Cav in his team. Gawd help him when he hits the mountains.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 May 2009)

cancellara's been a bit of a let down; the other non-scorers on my team are all climbers.


----------



## mondobongo (11 May 2009)

Soler?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 May 2009)

mondobongo said:


> Soler?



o yer


----------



## stumpy (11 May 2009)

I'm doing well and holding up the entire league on my own
Oh well as soon as it gets hilly all you sprinty type teams will be eatin my Lycra shorts


----------



## RabbitFood (11 May 2009)

im midway and to be honest dont really know anything about pro riders as new to following the sport this closely and cav got all my points, i hope i guessed some good moutain riders lol

Rabbit


----------



## stumpy (11 May 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> im midway and to be honest dont really know anything about pro riders as new to following the sport this closely and cav got all my points, i hope i guessed some good moutain riders lol
> 
> Rabbit




Likewise...If I've used my guess power incorrectly on climbers then I feel the bottom is were I'm staying.....Is there a prize for last place???


----------



## Cathryn (11 May 2009)

It's a TeamRamsden disaster. Cav not pulling in the points, VandeV crashing...Cancellara nowhere to be seen. 

I'm off out on my bike to cheer myself up.


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2009)

stumpy said:


> ....Is there a prize for last place???



Ask Cathryn's mum, she is good at flapjacks IIRC.


----------



## Cathryn (11 May 2009)

She is indeed...and I'm seeing her soon, hurrah!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> She is indeed...and I'm seeing her soon, hurrah!



Has she mentally recovered from you pimping her at last year's fantasy TdF?


----------



## Dayvo (11 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Has she mentally recovered from you pimping her at last year's fantasy TdF?



And not to mention physically!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> And not to mention physically!



I'm not as physical as I used to be Dayvo


----------



## Dayvo (11 May 2009)

rich p said:


> I'm not as physical as I used to be Dayvo



That's rich, coming from you!


----------



## rich p (11 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> That's rich, coming from you!



Shouldn't Cathryn be defending her mum's reputation? Where is she?


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2009)

Davyo  It's your fault. 

I cannot find my name on the Main list of Teams - did you recommend me for disqualification after having Valverde in my team last year?


----------



## Cathryn (12 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Shouldn't Cathryn be defending her mum's reputation? Where is she?



I was somewhere else!!!

Leave mother alone. Looks like it might be me getting the Loser Flapjack, bearing in mind how I'm falling through the ranks. Still beating the husband though...


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2009)

My team are helping others - it's not the winning or losing that matters - it's the taking part...


----------



## stumpy (12 May 2009)

when does the transfer window open??? whoops wrong sport. I need to swap Vande Velde!!! Any offers??? I'll even take Soler???


----------



## Will1985 (12 May 2009)

Too late stumpy! Many of us suffered that fate last year.

I'll just sit and enjoy being in the _maglia rosa_ today


----------



## mondobongo (12 May 2009)

Is that you running 2 Teams Will?? Tut Tut


----------



## Will1985 (12 May 2009)

Someone has the same name as me? Fancy the odds! I should post in magnatom's "unique" thread!!


----------



## Landslide (12 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Still beating the husband though...



There's laws against that kind of thing.


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Davyo  It's your fault.
> 
> I cannot find my name on the Main list of Teams - did you recommend me for disqualification after having Valverde in my team last year?



No, Speich! I witheld my protest and am happy to see you just below me (again) in the table!


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2009)

Not for long Dayvo, I have Garzelli in my team - how many points for second in a stage?
(and I have Voigt as well


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2009)

100 isn't it. There's a few going up and a few going down tomorrow. Just trying to work out whether Bellotti picked up any points for me.


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2009)

120 points for a rider in second place.  Voigt was working hard too, but where was Rodrigues?


----------



## rich p (12 May 2009)

Rodriguez 19th - 6 secs down. If they're all given the same time are they still differentiated in terms of position for points purposes? I assume so, as they're not listed alphabetically in the results.


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2009)

You two are both on the up after today's stage. Have I gained enough points to stay ahead of you though


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2009)

Bruseghin is also in my Team, and he was 15th.


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> You two are both on the up after today's stage. Have I gained enough points to stay ahead of you though



I tried to find the up-dates ten minutes ago, without success - * hurries off to look again * (and take screen shot)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 May 2009)

di luca and soler might bump me up a place or two 

edit: it says updates for stages 4 and 5 will be this evening (wednesday).


----------



## Haitch (13 May 2009)

> The next update, for Stages 4 and 5, will be made on Wednesday evening.


----------



## Landslide (13 May 2009)

Don't worry Alan, just think of all the fun you can have with a pocket calculator in the meantime!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a sprint up the table, courtesy of my Italian contingent, plus the mighty Soler!


----------



## John the Monkey (13 May 2009)

Bah Pettachi then DiLuca.

At least I can claim the moral high ground


----------



## RabbitFood (13 May 2009)

I am 11th out of 32 not bad i dont think for a cycling novice or will i slide down the table now the moutinas start?

Rabbit


----------



## rich p (13 May 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Bah Pettachi then DiLuca.
> 
> At least I can claim the moral high ground



Poor old Pistacchio had a bit of asthma; how can you be so uncaring!

Danilo simply went to the wrong quack because his hormone levels were askew - it could happen to anyone


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Bah Pettachi then DiLuca.
> 
> At least I can claim the moral high ground



That would be low ground and getting lower


----------



## mondobongo (13 May 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> I am 11th out of 32 not bad i dont think for a cycling novice or will i slide down the table now the moutinas start?
> 
> Rabbit



Don't think that we know much better Mr Bunny, the best of plans and all that. Looking at your team Basso should pull you some points in.


----------



## RabbitFood (13 May 2009)

well its all a learning ground and im loving the cycling lots more than I thought I would i even had enough of my beloevd football for my new gf.

the wife is getting jelious off her lol and i might subscribe to eurosport so that i can watch it why im at work lol


----------



## simongrant (13 May 2009)

Anyone know where Tom Danielson has got too,can't find him in GC?


Simon


----------



## Noodley (13 May 2009)

simongrant said:


> Anyone know where Tom Danielson has got too,can't find him in GC?



How many times has that been asked over the years?


----------



## simongrant (14 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> How many times has that been asked over the years?



I found him

97th in todays stage,100th in GC

Go Tom,i knew i picked him for a reason


----------



## mondobongo (14 May 2009)

Not my best 2 stages, we is skint and now in freefall, just like Cunego.


----------



## Dayvo (14 May 2009)

Blimey! I dropped from 5th to 23rd place in two days!


----------



## Aperitif (14 May 2009)

I'm in 1345th place. Not far to go now.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'm in 1345th place. Not far to go now.



Nonsense, don't give up so easily, you could easily get to 2081st


----------



## Cathryn (14 May 2009)

It's a disaster! And the husband is beating me now (in a fantasy giro fashion).


----------



## Haitch (14 May 2009)

HA! Two excellent days. What a great game this is.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2009)

Slipped down a bit, still plenty of time to plummet to the bottom though.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 May 2009)

di luca, belissimo


----------



## RabbitFood (14 May 2009)

im sliding up the leaderboared from 11th to 9th you should all be ashamed


----------



## biking_fox (14 May 2009)

Despite all of my riders now having scored points I'm distinctly back peddling.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> im sliding up the leaderboared from 11th to 9th you should all be ashamed



Why? We're all in the same boat?


----------



## RabbitFood (14 May 2009)

because I am so new to cycling and only know a few of the riders, was meant to be a bit of a joke


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2009)

Alan H is back where he started - at the top! 


Oh and Dayvo


----------



## John the Monkey (14 May 2009)

Bit of a 'mare for me despite the win by Menchov.

Exciting race though, to now.


----------



## Steve B (14 May 2009)

Did I mention I broke my collarbone a few weks ago? No?! 12 screws in it I have. I am bravely giving it a go but come on, nobody expected me to be a contender in this condition did they.....


----------



## rich p (14 May 2009)

Steve B said:


> No?! 12 screws in it I have.



Who's the lucky girl?


----------



## Dayvo (14 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Oh and Dayvo





Speich! The '88s' haven't started singing yet!


----------



## mondobongo (14 May 2009)

Well it will be interesting to see were I am in a week, moving house in the morning and have no Internet for a week or so.(Going from a cable area to non cable area)
See you then peeps.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2009)

mondobongo said:


> Well it will be interesting to see were I am in a week, moving house in the morning and have no Internet for a week or so.(Going from a cable area to non cable area)
> See you then peeps.




Good luck, make sure the boxes are labelled. I predict in a week you'll be above me in the table and possibly above Dayvo


----------



## stumpy (15 May 2009)

I'm 2049th out of 2081 with one rider out of action............I may need a small miracle


----------



## Haitch (15 May 2009)

stumpy said:


> I'm 2049th out of 2081 with one rider out of action............I may need a small miracle




Been a bit nosey, Stumpy, and clicked through to your mini-league. Looks like you put the wrong team into the CC league. The missionary boys look very good.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 May 2009)

I've gone from 777th to 889th in the overall.

Hoping I may move up slightly after the next scoring update (I do have Boassen-Hagen after all).

My policy of not picking dodgy Italians[1] isn't paying dividends.

[1] I feel constrained to point out that they might more accurately be described as previously dodgy, but having now served their time, and should be welcomed back to the peloton with open arms by all right thinking people. Possibly.


----------



## Noodley (16 May 2009)

I have today's winner in my team


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> I have today's winner in my team




Well you've got to get lucky sometime. I'm horribly sandwiched between you and Dayvo  Still Pistachio should earn me some points on Tuesday.

Just looking at the Horrilo (sp?) crash. Hope he's OK.


----------



## Noodley (16 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> Well you've got to get lucky sometime.



Luck!? Luck!? You call having Bertolini (yesterday's "break away" of sorts) and Siutsou in my team luck? 

Well thought-out choices, taking into account the PTP points system and their form, and liking for particular terrains and being presented with stage opportunities by their teams to show their potential.

Aye, okay it is luck


----------



## stumpy (17 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Been a bit nosey, Stumpy, and clicked through to your mini-league. Looks like you put the wrong team into the CC league. The missionary boys look very good.




They are doin good. Talk about making the wrong choice They were my first attempt before getting a bit to clever for my own good


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 May 2009)

mrs alecetc is ahead of me, and a few others now


----------



## Haitch (18 May 2009)

Is it taking longer to upload the results this year or is it just my giddy excitement?


----------



## Dayvo (18 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Is it taking longer to upload the results this year or is it just my giddy excitement?



That's what I've noticed, too. 

And I can't seem to log in.


----------



## mondobongo (18 May 2009)

Just popped in for a mooch, am looking slightly better than I was but still off the pace. Did seem that updates were a bit slower in the first week.

Might be worth looking at the one that Parker International are involved in for the Tour?


----------



## theloafer (19 May 2009)

..bloody hell i am going to get a nose bleed at this height ..


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 May 2009)

looking forward to seeing what di luca has done for me.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2009)

I have got Garzelli. Petacchi and Sastra in my team. None of them came first but should get lots of points today.


----------



## rich p (19 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> I have got Garzelli. Petacchi and Sastra in my team. None of them came first but should get lots of points today.



I don't suppose Petacchi has finished yet


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2009)

He is very late joining me for dinner.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2009)

I got a 3rd and 4th, that's worth more than a 1st. It might even stop my steady slide down the table; temporarily.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2009)

Pellizoti was 2nd, and Sastre 4th, Garzeli 10th 

I would prefer not to fall any further in the Mini-league.


----------



## Noodley (19 May 2009)

3rd, 5th, 8th and 9th for me today 

Bring on the mountains! Hopefully the days between now and the mountains will be good as well.


----------



## Haitch (19 May 2009)

They said on the Belgian TV commentary that Siutsou had had an accident. Anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## Noodley (19 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> They said on the Belgian TV commentary that Siutsou had had an accident. Anyone know what happened to him?



I remember mention of a crash involving 5 riders which led to a split and the formation of a second peloton, but he was not involved in that. Cannot remember mention of anything else.


----------



## Haitch (19 May 2009)

I see now that he came in 34th.


----------



## Noodley (19 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> I see now that he came in 34th.



I spotted he had finished on his own in 34th so maybe he did have a wee spill. He's in my team so I was keeping an eye out to make sure he had finished!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (19 May 2009)

pah, it's updated now and i'm still stuck in twelfth, behind the wife…


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2009)

If someone could give Messrs. Pozzato, Vandevelde and Cancellara a joint shake, I would be much obliged.


----------



## Haitch (19 May 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> pah, it's updated now and i'm still stuck in twelfth, behind the wife…



Who's the wife, Aletc, Thor, Nickims or Throatoc? In any event, welcome and congratulations Ms Aletc.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> If someone could give Messrs. Pozzato, Vandevelde and *Cancellara* a joint shake, I would be much obliged.



He's saving himself for the TTT (I hope) and Vandevelde is out isn't he, crashed


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2009)

Oh!  Not keeping up to speed Crackle - thanks for the reminder...I was just reviewing my 'team' without thinking. I hope he's ok...it has been a long week for him. Crap build up for 'Le Tour' also...


----------



## Cathryn (19 May 2009)

Flipping Vandevelde!!!! Waste of points HE was!


----------



## rich p (19 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Flipping Vandevelde!!!! Waste of points HE was!



How callous, Cathryn


----------



## John the Monkey (20 May 2009)

Don't shake Vande Velde, the poor guy has broken ribs!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Who's the wife, Aletc, Thor, *Nickims* or Throatoc? In any event, welcome and congratulations Ms Aletc.



she's just joined cyclogs too, with a modest target of 50 miles a month. she thinks of cycle chat as 'my thing' though, so i don't think you'll have to worry about any forum 'domestics'


----------



## Thor (20 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Who's the wife, Aletc, Thor, Nickims or Throatoc? In any event, welcome and congratulations Ms Aletc.



Not me - I'm a husband!


----------



## Haitch (20 May 2009)

Welcome, Thor, may your thunder roll to the horrizon.


----------



## Noodley (20 May 2009)

Bums. Rodriquez has abandoned.


----------



## Priscilla Parsley (20 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Flipping Vandevelde!!!! Waste of points HE was!




right on sister! this fantasy cycling is ruining my respect for riders, i am starting to have contept for people who were once my heroes. i am such a sore sore loser


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 May 2009)

sounds like tomorrows tt won't suit cancellara, that's a pain in the arse…


----------



## rich p (20 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Bums. Rodriquez has abandoned.



Yes, bums. I noticed that there are two J.Rodriguez in the race but the lazy drop-out is Joaquin not Jackson


----------



## biking_fox (20 May 2009)

I was heading for last place in the Main list, not just CC's league. At one point it was close whether DiLucca would have more points than my enture team! But fortunetly Satre and Arroyyo decided to put some effort in yesterday and I'm only just scraping the bottom now.

I really needed VandeVelde to stay in the saddle.


Fortunetly Cav is there to keep me going again. Well done lad.


----------



## Noodley (20 May 2009)

Cathryn said:


> Flipping Vandevelde!!!! Waste of points HE was!



I'm sure he was thinking of that yesterday when the docs confirmed 3 fractured vertebrae.


----------



## Noodley (20 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> If someone could give Messrs. Pozzato, Vandevelde and Cancellara a joint shake, I would be much obliged.



Someone must have shaken Cancellara a bit too hard as he has abandoned according to Saxo Bank web page.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Someone must have shaken Cancellara a bit too hard as he has abandoned according to Saxo Bank web page.



merde


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Someone must have shaken Cancellara a bit too hard as he has abandoned according to Saxo Bank web page.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


You're wrong, you've got to be wrong................................haven't you? 

Only 7 left in my team now 

and I picked the stupid barsteward for the TT's


----------



## Noodley (20 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> You're wrong, you've got to be wrong................................haven't you?



There, there it's all a big scary dream....


...sorry, it is true.
http://www.team-saxobank.com/ny_news.asp?n_id=2353&lang=uk


----------



## Haitch (20 May 2009)

Right, can I still swap him for Petacchi?


----------



## Speicher (20 May 2009)

Very sorry, no you cannot. 
Petacchi would like to stay in my Team.


----------



## Haitch (20 May 2009)

... and if I throw in Perez as well?


----------



## stumpy (20 May 2009)

719 point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2066 out of 2081!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Bugger

If only I'd picked my other team..........

If there is a fantasy Tdf they please make a note of my team and avoid all of them..


Ohhh arse...Di Luca has more points than my entire team aswell


----------



## Noodley (20 May 2009)

stumpy said:


> 719 point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 2066 out of 2081!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's impressive going stumpy! 

Perhaps we should have a real team and an alternative team for the TdeF? Just to see how bad a team you can get. 

I'll have to go and look at who is in your team now 

In all seriousness, the scoring system does not necessarily have any direct relation to how well a rider does over the 3 weeks...


----------



## Speicher (20 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> ... and if I throw in Perez as well?




No, sorry, 'cos then Voigt will get jealous.


----------



## Noodley (20 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> I'll have to go and look at who is in your team now



Just had a look, and on paper it's a good enough team. But I reckon not one which will be high up the scoring system on velogames - as you have discovered! 

I did the same the first few times I played and am only now working it out a bit better - still not _that_ well obviously!


----------



## stumpy (20 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Just had a look, and on paper it's a good enough team. But I reckon not one which will be high up the scoring system on velogames - as you have discovered!
> 
> I did the same the first few times I played and am only now working it out a bit better - still not _that_ well obviously!




Thanks Noodley.

I think I'll go for the "eyes closed dart board" style of team selection for the Tdf

Either that or I'm locking myself in my room untill then to study what the secret is


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2009)

Tonights update is in, I've hit another snake.


----------



## stumpy (20 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> Tonights update is in, I've hit another snake.




Yay I've shoot up to a masive 761 points........
I think I may start displaying total apathy towards it from now on.…much like my team


----------



## rich p (20 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> There, there it's all a big scary dream....
> 
> 
> ...sorry, it is true.
> http://www.team-saxobank.com/ny_news.asp?n_id=2353&lang=uk



Top time trialler gets over the lumpy bits and abandons the day before his speciality stage. What's that all about, then?


----------



## Speicher (20 May 2009)

It's getting close, I am only one step ahead of the Fraudsters!


----------



## Dayvo (21 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> It's getting close, I am only one step ahead of the Fraudsters!


----------



## Aperitif (21 May 2009)

...at least you have a team stumpy - mine are departing uno par uno...

Fabian Cancelled.


----------



## Haitch (21 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Top time trialler gets over the lumpy bits and abandons the day before his speciality stage. What's that all about, then?



Fabian Cancellara = A Banal Facile Narc


----------



## John the Monkey (21 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Top time trialler gets over the lumpy bits and abandons the day before his speciality stage. What's that all about, then?



Speculation on the Saxo-Bank message board is that it's to do with TdeF preparation/the course not being suited to him/illness/form/injury.


----------



## Haitch (22 May 2009)

With two stages to be updated, what's the betting there'll be some changes in the league?


----------



## stumpy (22 May 2009)

Yeeeesssss!!!! bring it ON....Slipped down two more places after these last 2 stages. Now only 13 teams worse than me in the whole event. I feel I've secured last place in my 2 mini leagues now (including the CC one) and am going to concentrate on losing the overall......


----------



## Noodley (22 May 2009)

You're playing a blinder stumpy!  I'm rooting for you.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2009)

Great going, Stumpy. Your team looks ok on paper but it's crap on tarmac, as they say. Good luck with your ambition (or lack of it)


----------



## Noodley (25 May 2009)

I see Soler has withdrawn just as they reach some proper hills :?:


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> I see Soler has withdrawn just as they reach some proper hills :?:



Ugh!

There were nine in the team and the little one said.......


6 left now and only 5 of them are scoring. I'll be wiser next time.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Who would have thought it of one so strong and brave?


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2009)

Sportlichkeit did well today. Sastre first, also got fifth and seventh in the stage, and now three in the top ten of the GC. 
Might share a very small beer with the Team tonight.


----------



## Dayvo (25 May 2009)

The cunning linguist on the TV link from Italy 'Gazzetta della Sport' needs replacing!

What's with this 'lead of the race' thing? 

For the first few days, the chasing pack (as it's now called) was referred to as the 'followers'! FFS

And why the 'Maglia Rosa group' and not the 'Pink Jersey group'?

And another and: the sign for the distance left 'to the arrival'!? It's the fukking finish, FFS!

OK, rant over!


----------



## rich p (25 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> The cunning linguist on the TV link from Italy 'Gazzetta della Sport' needs replacing!
> 
> What's with this 'lead of the race' thing?
> 
> ...





Si, si, poverino, e veramente!


----------



## Haitch (25 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> FFS! OK, rant over!




Don't bottle it up, Dayvo. You've got to let those fraudsters frustrations out.


----------



## Dayvo (25 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Don't bottle it up, Dayvo. You've got to let those fraudsters frustrations out.



There won't be many GFs making my team for the TdF!


----------



## Noodley (27 May 2009)

It's getting tight at the top.


----------



## Noodley (27 May 2009)

stumpy said:


> Now only 13 teams worse than me in the whole event.




Another good stage for you stumpy...only 12 teams worse now! 

I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Haitch (27 May 2009)

I'll have a word with JtM. He can keep the pink if I can take the stage.


----------



## rich p (27 May 2009)

Who are Thoatoc, Dave Moran and Thor?


----------



## mondobongo (27 May 2009)

I'm following Stumpy, sort of glad I have no internet and am following the Giro the old fashioned way by reading the write up in the Comic each week. There will be big changes for July and no sentiment for the old favourites Millar your fired.


----------



## Keith Oates (27 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Who are Thoatoc, Dave Moran and Thor?




I wonder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (27 May 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> I wonder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Keith, of course. You're having a blinder!


----------



## Haitch (27 May 2009)

Hey Keith! Good race! So what does Thoatoc mean?


----------



## stumpy (27 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Another good stage for you stumpy...only 12 teams worse now!
> 
> I'm rooting for you.




Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I’ve not checked for a couple of days…..What a result. I think I need something bad to happen to Basso now as he could (haha I doubt it) start to score some points if left unsupervised.

 I think a small team talk to try and get the whole lot of them under performing to an even greater level is now in order.


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2009)

B) Pellizoti and Garzelli in my team. 

Must keep my Team out of the Bar tonight tho!


----------



## Dayvo (27 May 2009)

rich p said:


> Who are Thoatoc, Dave Moran and *Thor*?



Don't know about the first two, but wasn't Thor from Iceland (country, not shop) and on the old C+ site?


----------



## Noodley (27 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Don't know about the first two, but wasn't Thor from Iceland (country, not shop) and on the old C+ site?



He was over on yacf trying to get a league started but joined the CC league due to minimal interest IIRC...


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2009)

Speicher said:


> Pellizoti and Garzelli in my team.
> 
> Must keep my Team out of the Bar tonight tho!



Harrummph! I need Pettachi to shift his backside tomorrow and Menchov to erupt the day after and Saturday and that's just to keep me middlin'.


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2009)

I did wonder what Bruseghin thought he was doing, I told him he could be third! And as for Sastre, well I have told him to pull his socks up!


----------



## Keith Oates (27 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Hey Keith! Good race! So what does Thoatoc mean?



It's the name of a hairdressing shop close to where I now live in Vietnam. It's actually two words put together Thoa is the name of the owner and Toc means hairdresser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (27 May 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> It's the name of a hairdressing shop close to where I now live in Vietnam. It's actually two words put together Thoa is the name of the owner and Toc means hairdresser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I thought it was an abbreviation for 'The Oates of course'


----------



## Cathryn (27 May 2009)

Gutted. Back from a few days in sunny Barcelona and the husband has shot into the lead. I've now lost Vandevelde, Cavendish (who admittedly earned me some points), Cancellara AND Soler. Life in Fantasy Giro is MISERABLE!

The GOOD thing is that our hotel in Barca had Eurosport!!!! We had a great time!


----------



## Keith Oates (28 May 2009)

rich p said:


> I thought it was an abbreviation for 'The Oates of course'


----------



## Haitch (28 May 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> It's the name of a hairdressing shop close to where I now live in Vietnam. It's actually two words put together Thoa is the name of the owner and Toc means hairdresser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Inspired! Good call!


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2009)

Alan H said:


> Inspired! Good call!



Yes - I thought that too - coming as it does from the land of dwarf pot bellied pigs..."short bacon sides"...


----------



## Haitch (28 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> "short bacon sides"...




Very good.


----------



## stumpy (28 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ..."short bacon sides"...



 

Thats a cut above that is!!


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2009)

Ok - let's write off Julian Dean now, but with the retirement of Vandevelde and Cancellara, I am pleased to say that Sastre, Popovych, Arroyo, Lovkvist - not forgetting the blinder being played by Pellizotti would, conceptually speaking (cue rich p) mean that my team would have wiped out many others.


----------



## Haitch (29 May 2009)

Off to Belgium for the weekend. Hope the league table has been updated from stage 16 by the time I come back on Tuesday.


----------



## Speicher (29 May 2009)

My Team talks are obviously having a great effect! First and second again. 


When are they going to up-date the team scores?


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2009)

Don't look now but........


----------



## Speicher (29 May 2009)




----------



## Noodley (29 May 2009)

That was a quick update after today's stage 

But I have dropped back, overtaken by Landslide


----------



## rich p (30 May 2009)

I'm dropping quicker than Soler's morale - plummeting to 10th. I need more drugs; hurry nurse!


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2009)

Ah Soler!
Today is going to be between a re-run of the Super 14 final, The Lions, England v Barbarians, Warrington v Hull KR, the Giro, knocking up a concrete foundation for my front steps and watching fish in the pond (so many new arrivals!).

Tescos must be doing a deal on shiny blue shirts as I keep seeing 'lads' in bunches, migrating towards the town centre. Oh - there is a soccer match on too - at Wemberley Playing Fields...I didn't realise!

Come on Garmin Chipsho..!

(I'm taking the peas out of my own team)


----------



## rich p (30 May 2009)

OT but a seagull has eaten 9 of my goldfish


----------



## Aperitif (30 May 2009)




----------



## Landslide (30 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> That was a quick update after today's stage
> 
> But I have dropped back, overtaken by Landslide



Think of it more as me pacing you up the table!
If Menchov holds on to the Maglia Rosa 'til the end, I suspect you'll be leap-frogging me again.


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2009)

Hah! It completely escaped me that I had yesterdays winner in my team.


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2009)

I think I have five of my team in the top ten of the GC. I am sure that most nights it was just apple juice or orange juice that they were drinking.


----------



## Noodley (31 May 2009)

Given that I'll not win Fantasy Giro I would just like to point out that I won the *far superior* Bike Radar Giro d'Italia Pro Tour Pundit:

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=15364142#15364142


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Given that I'll not win Fantasy Giro I would just like to point out that I won the *far superior* Bike Radar Giro d'Italia Pro Tour Pundit:
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=15364142#15364142




I thought this was a bit of amateur fun. Clearly you're a professional cycle games hustler.


----------



## Noodley (31 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> I thought this was a bit of amateur fun. Clearly you're a professional cycle games hustler.



I am Cool Hand Nood


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2009)

While waiting for the final classicification in the Cycle Chat league, I am trying to work out how to draw a Podium on the page.  Also talking to Jens about why he scored so few points this year.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Jun 2009)

Yeah! Jens is going to struggle to get into my TdF team! 

As are most of the others! 

Although I have a plan!


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2009)

Congrats to Alan H, JTM and Keith for 1,2, and 3. I finished in the middle of the pack a wiser man


----------



## Landslide (2 Jun 2009)

Commiserations to Cathryn and alecstilleyedye! Bragging rights to their significant others!


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Jun 2009)

My policy of not picking dodgy Italians looked to be on shaky ground for a while there - I think the #2 spot changed hands a few times.

Chapeau to Alan H & Keith, and to everyone for having a go - great to have such a big league. Hope we'll see everyone again for the tour...


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2009)

Well done Alan, clear winner even without Menchov!


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jun 2009)

Landslide said:


> Commiserations to Cathryn and alecstilleyedye! Bragging rights to their significant others!



It is an utter disaster. FIVE of my team dropped out (VandeVelde, Soler, Cancellara, Miller and Cav, who admittedly earned me some points). I shall never again pick a team on such shallow basis as sexiness. 

Richard is unbearable. I'm having to go and see Star Trek the new movie tonight. It's awful.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Jun 2009)

i lost to the wife


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2009)

I just chose the ones who I could remember as having won stages and/or Tours in the past few years. (Or in the case of one rider, nine years ago.)

The Star Trek film does not reach my local cinema until August.


----------



## Noodley (2 Jun 2009)

I'll get my team choice right one of these days! 

Well done to the podium winners


----------



## theloafer (2 Jun 2009)

congrats to alan h...john the monkey...thoatoc.. just checked and me very surprized..got to sixth..


----------



## Cathryn (2 Jun 2009)

Speicher said:


> I just chose the ones who I could remember as having won stages and/or Tours in the past few years. (Or in the case of one rider, nine years ago.)
> 
> The Star Trek film does not reach my local cinema until August.



You may wish not to see it unless you're a fan. Richard LOVED it but I thought it was a bit dull. I get my revenge tomorrow...Allo Allo the stage show, with Vicky Michellle


----------



## Crackle (2 Jun 2009)

Cathryn said:


> You may wish not to see it unless you're a fan. Richard LOVED it but I thought it was a bit dull. I get my revenge tomorrow...Allo Allo the stage show, with Vicky Michellle



That's not a bad bet loss, being taken to see a good film, you got off lightly.


----------



## Haitch (3 Jun 2009)

< Sprays large bottle of Prosecco into crowd >

Perhaps not as exciting as last year's race but a good Giro nonetheless, and an even better competition. Congrats to all.


----------

